
Ask HN: Any devs/engineers looking for a designer/marketing partner? - jaydesign
I&#x27;m a product designer for a startup in SF during the day, but I&#x27;ve been itching to create a side project.<p>I&#x27;ve built a couple of successful side projects, but they were smaller, and mostly content type sites, since the extent of my programming is HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;jQuery and WordPress. I would also say that I have a lot of marketing experience and am pretty connected in the startup&#x2F;design community.<p>Anyone interested in partnering up to build something? I&#x27;m interested in possibly an app or SASS product. Let me know what you think.
======
sharemywin
I have a site I'm building called bid2mow.com. It's a bidding site for lawn
care. But, I also have a domain called bid2design.com which could reuse the
code from bid2mow.com.

~~~
jaydesign
What did you have in mind for this site? And how is it doing now?

~~~
sharemywin
It would be a site focused on companies posting design projects and
freelancers bidding on the projects. The site itself isn't even started. I
have bid2mow.com code (bidding, messaging, tracking tasks, etc.) that could be
reused. If you wanted we could setup a basic landing page with a wufoo form
wizard to collect some lead info of google. that's what I did with bid2mow.com
to validate whether it was worth pursuing further. I haven't done much with
the domain yet because I don't have the design connections for vendors and/or
design chops to make the site look good enough. One thing for people looking
for lawn care but quite another for people looking for designers.

~~~
jaydesign
I honestly think this market is too saturated, especially with sites like 99
Designs and Upwork.

------
asdf11112
How can I contact you?

~~~
jaydesign
You can email me. jadlimcaco@gmail.com

